
Using artificial intelligence to smell the roses – News - rbanffy
https://news.ucr.edu/articles/2020/07/28/using-artificial-intelligence-smell-roses
======
jfengel
That's really cool. Developing flavors is really hit and miss. You can't just
grab the top 10 chemicals you see on a mass spectrometer. There are very
complicated interactions between things, and tiny little parts-per-trillion
bumps on the graph will have a huge effect. Plus, you often can't use the
exact molecules found in the thing -- they may not be stable enough to
package, or react with heat, or acid.

Flavors really do come down to somebody whipping up a batch and sniffing. I
doubt we'll ever get rid of that, but having some software to give a leg up on
the process would be very helpful.

